# Webspace mit PHP und MySQl Datenbank kostenlos?



## newwarrior (16. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wo bekomme ich Webspace mit einer DB der auch PHP unterstützt kostenlos?
Es ist egal ob das eine Domaine oder eine Subdomain ist.


Könnt ihr mir das sagen?


----------



## Blümchen (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

schau mal das hier an:

http://www.uttx.net/?a=01

http://cybton.com/

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Juli 2005)

http://www.funpic.de

Aber das gehört eigentlich nicht in dieses Forum hier …


----------

